# Cool Wrists.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Ok it's hot.....at least here. What do you wear to keep cool , straps or bracelets? 

Despite all I've read a bracelet got sticky but a leather strap has remained perfectly cool.



Whays the choice on hot days for you?

Rubber seems to be a wrist greenhouse 

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Plastic strap, usually a Baby G or stainless steel. Nothing better than taking a watch off and washing your wrist to feel refreshed. Also, like to rinse bracelet under running water to keep clean. :thumbsup: :king:


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

Leather is definitely preferable in summer. I will be swapping my Seamaster and Speedmaster both to leather most likely in the next week or so. They'll stay that way until September - it's like a fun seasonal change 

I don't like rubber in general but in summer especially.

On a related note - do you ever get so used to thinking of a particular watch with a particular strap or bracelet that it just seems to look bad on anything else? I had that problem in a big way the first time I took my Seamaster off the bracelet and I am starting to notice it with some of my other watches.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Nylon or perlon ... they can be washed and rinsed out. Bracelets can likewise be cleaned, but the watch has to be a diver to be immersed in tepid water and then toweled dry.

I'll use a damp towel on leather at the end of a day to clean off a leather strap, but in the US South wearing leather in hot, humid weather is probably going to ruin that strap in a season or two.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Perlon's the only correct answer here.  And swap it for another funky colour at the end of the day while you wash the first one!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Noob101 said:


> Leather is definitely preferable in summer. I will be swapping my Seamaster and Speedmaster both to leather most likely in the next week or so. They'll stay that way until September - it's like a fun seasonal change
> 
> I don't like rubber in general but in summer especially.
> 
> On a related note - do you ever get so used to thinking of a particular watch with a particular strap or bracelet that it just seems to look bad on anything else? I had that problem in a big way the first time I took my Seamaster off the bracelet and I am starting to notice it with some of my other watches.


 I'm afraid im not a great strip changer.... I should try it, whole new world of watches for a relatively small outlay :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

RWP said:


> I'm afraid im not a great strip changer.... I should try it, whole new world of watches for a relatively small outlay :thumbsup:


 Your neighbors might call a constable.  :yes:

Why all the carriage returns? The forum doesn't extra line spacing. :laugh: Maybe it's the heat.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Chromejob said:


> Your neighbors might call a constable.  :yes:
> 
> Why all the carriage returns? The forum doesn't extra line spacing. :laugh: Maybe it's the heat.


 It's my tiny phone keyboard :huh:


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

RWP said:


> I'm afraid im not a great strip changer.... I should try it, whole new world of watches for a relatively small outlay :thumbsup:


 I'm not a master technician either, some of my more expensive stuff I get a much more highly skilled friend to change for me. But the cheaper stuff I am happy to scratch up myself :laugh:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

P.S. good leather straps have a lining that is meant to be sweat resistant and can be gently cleaned. I like Hirsch straps for this reason. I had a Hirsch shark strap that I wore in all kinds of weather, seriously abused, finally failed due to moisture and wear, but the underside never got gross because I cared for it. Amazing when you think of it.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

RWP said:


> Ok it's hot.....at least here. What do you wear to keep cool...


 Moderately warm, Rog. Hot begins at 30.

Panama, nice shirt, shorts, espadrilles...

Straps, though? I find bracelets better in warm weather, plus if the watch has good WR you can wash off the sun-slap. Rubber is OK if you are jumping in and out of water, but leather can get a bit 'orrible in 40°+. OK on a day like today, though.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bracelet is the coolest (temprature wise) option as it absorbs then radiates body heat away...it also reflects heat from outside sources (unless it's black, when it will absorb heat). As mentioned by TMB, the bracelet can be washed or even put through an ultrasonic cleaner. Fabric, rubber and leather straps all stink after a days wear on a hot day.


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

I also prefer bracelets in hot weather or in wet weather.

Warm days and cooler are fine with leather if I' not likely to encounter much water.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

This is an example of a "cool" wrist. :tongue: :king:


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> Your neighbors might call a constable.  :yes:
> 
> Why all the carriage returns? The forum doesn't extra line spacing. :laugh: Maybe it's the heat.


 Carriage returns, are we in the early 19th century?


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

HOT! :sign_what:

It's been 8 deg.C, here, today. :hmmm9uh:

Steve.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

In warmer weather I like to wear a pith helmet and a dab of Aqua Di Parma behind each ear. I do like leather but not Ideal for hot days it tends to collect moister in the crevices unless well talced up :laughing2dw: .

Seriously I just wear whatever.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> Nylon or perlon ... they can be washed and rinsed out. Bracelets can likewise be cleaned, but the watch has to be a diver to be immersed in tepid water and then toweled dry.
> 
> I'll use a damp towel on leather at the end of a day to clean off a leather strap, but in the US South wearing leather in hot, humid weather is probably going to ruin that strap in a season or two.


 Was going to say similar, to me leather as never been ideal for hot humid weather, stains (if its light coloured) and general decay will take its toll in no time.

Bracelet or rubber/plastic is best, sweat like a pig and still as good as new!


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

leather is the worst possible for me in the summer, rubber is pretty grim too... a nato / canvas / perlon is preferable, never has a problem with a bracelet either when its hot (micro adjustment is a big pluss and it wont soak / hold sweat.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

niveketak said:


> Carriage returns, are we in the early 19th century?


 _bzzzzzZZZT, DING! _CRLFs for everyone

I think you mean the late 19th century, first three quarters of the 20th century.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Noob101 said:


> Leather is definitely preferable in summer.


 Dead animal skin is* never* preferable at anytime


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Dead animal skin is* never* preferable at anytime
> View attachment 13999


 What if it's synthetic? :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

32c here in Crete and bracelet is perfect!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Noob101 said:


> What if it's synthetic﻿﻿? :hmmm9uh:


 Then it`s not made from a bit of a dead animal & is therefore ok :thumbsup:


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

Teg62x said:


> 32c here in Crete and bracelet is perfect!


 I was watching an episode of Family Guy a while back and they had an anecdote there about guys who are so cool that their forearm hair makes their watch look even cooler. You are one of those guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

A good quality leather strap is always a good solution: not only are some of them resistant to sweat, but also prevent you from sweating. I would absolutely suggest to avoid rubber. Imo a nato or perlon is a good choice as well (based on personal experience)


----------

